# Dover Sole with Shallot Cream Sauce



## lindatooo (Apr 16, 2004)

4 Dover Sole Fillets (or any delicate white fish fillet)

whisk together in oblong container
2 egg yolks
1/2 t White Worchestershire sauce
2 pinches of Kosher salt
pinch white pepper (if desired)
3 T heavy cream

1 1/2 C Panko crumbs (in another oblong container)

Heat about 2 T oil in frying pan, saute the fillets quickly on one side and turn carefully.  Do not overcook - just until the fish is white. (takes less than 2 minutes per side) Before turning grate Parmesan cheese on the uncooked side.

Remove fillets to warm plate and keep warm.

Sauce:

To the pan add  2 T butter, 3 T shallots chopped fine and saute until tender; deglaze the pan with white wine and cook most of it off.  Add about 1/2 to 3/4 C heavy cream and reduce until it thickens up  a little.  Add 1/2 t capers, correct seasoning and serve the sauce over the fish.  If you like you can finish the sauce with a little more butter.


This is the first time I've ever posted a recipe I made up so I'd appreciate your comments/corrections.  Thanks


----------



## Alix (May 28, 2004)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------

